# OMG!!!! The most expensive Chi I have seen yet!!!



## lebecron (May 10, 2007)

I have never seen a Chihuahua at such a ridiculous price! I don't think the ad even says that the Chi is KC reg!!! £5,000!!!!

Here's the link: 

http://www.epupz.co.uk/search/puppies_for_sale.asp?area=East+Sussex&st=1&breed=Chihuahua

The pic of the puppy in the advert, can't be the puppy they are even selling, as it is not a "chocolate"

I'm lost for words and that doesn't happen often!! lol

Fran


----------



## cocochihuahua (Jun 2, 2006)

Geeeeeez!That is just unreal!!!Surely they cant be serious!!!!! I really want to go on thier website, if anyones a member of epupz, wud be great if u cud post the website link!


----------



## Guest (Jan 1, 2008)

?????????????/WHAT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

SURELY that isn't right??????


----------



## lebecron (May 10, 2007)

Here's the link to the Breeder's Website:

http://www.chihuahuaworlduk.com/CHIHUAHUA/puppies_for_sale.html

I looked on the Puppies for Sale bit and the dreaded "T" word is used quite alot!!!!! hmmmmmm

Fran:coolwink:


----------



## chihuahuanico (Jul 31, 2006)

omg.. how can they do that??


----------



## sullysmum (Mar 6, 2004)

I saw that ad a few days ago and saw the pup didnt match the ad, im sure it was cheaper then too!


----------



## Guest (Jan 1, 2008)

It's a disgrace isnt it, surely people won't pay that???
I noticed they say " all my chi's are tiny dogs, " or something like that, as if the smaller the better.


----------



## lebecron (May 10, 2007)

Yes Donna, I think it was the same ad I saw a few days back at £3000. 

Fran


----------



## Lin (Jun 7, 2006)

I also see that she bred one of her chis with her mothers Lhasa Apso???? Holy Cow!


----------



## *Sarah* (Apr 19, 2005)

I've seen that website before and it always looked "fishy" to me, for a start I swear some of the photos that are "their" dogs I have seen on other breeders sites in the USA. Also the whole sourcing from spain makes absoluetly no sense to me.

meh looks likes a scam artist or puppy farmer


----------



## cocochihuahua (Jun 2, 2006)

*Sarah* said:


> I've seen that website before and it always looked "fishy" to me, for a start I swear some of the photos that are "their" dogs I have seen on other breeders sites in the USA. Also the whole sourcing from spain makes absoluetly no sense to me.
> 
> meh looks likes a scam artist or puppy farmer


Think i agree with you there. I swear i have seen some of those photos too and if they are all THEIR dogs, they sure have alot!!!


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

I am not sure what the amounts above are in American funds but I have seen Chis for sale for $10,000.00 and only because they were "rare" (rolling eyes).


----------



## Jen (Sep 13, 2005)

$10,000 wow :shock:

that one comes to about $7,294 in us dollars. the highest i've seen in the us was a chi for $6000.


----------



## lebecron (May 10, 2007)

I see their adverts on Epupz quite alot. I have emailed them before (a long time ago) but came to the conclusion that they are asking too much for their dogs (in my opinion). When I kind of said "no" that I would leave it, the Breeder there did say that she was always there to give advice, whether I bought a puppy from her or not. So they are not all bad, but they do seem to be very off-the-wall with their prices! My daughter was saying that she has seen some of their pics on other sites, so I don't know what that is all about???? That does seem a bit strange, unless other sites are using their pics! Fran


----------



## freedomchis (Jul 28, 2007)

omg thats a awful lot of money


----------



## carachi (Mar 20, 2005)

that's crazy! lillie's sister was for sale at $2000 because her coat was really pretty, it was white with tri-coloured tips.


----------

